# New 4k tv



## cookiemonster (Dec 9, 2021)

hi  techpowerup members helped me decide on this TV which I have my pc tower connected to for playing games on sadly it is no more (cracked screen) I have not found it easy to find one the same and was wondering if I could have your help and advice as to whether there is an upgrade but it has to be a 49" Sony of the same quality or better.       regards
Sony KD-49XG9005.​
One I have found so far is a Buy Sony 49 Inch KD49XH9505BU Smart 4K UHD HDR LED Freeview TV | Televisions | Argos
​​


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 9, 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> hi  techpowerup members helped me decide on this TV which I have my pc tower connected to for playing games on sadly it is no more (cracked screen) I have not found it easy to find one the same and was wondering if I could have your help and advice as to whether there is an upgrade but it has to be a 49" Sony of the same quality or better.       regards
> Sony KD-49XG9005.​
> One I have found so far is a Buy Sony 49 Inch KD49XH9505BU Smart 4K UHD HDR LED Freeview TV | Televisions | Argos
> ​​



What do you use your TV for? Because at £899 you start to get into LG OLED prices which would give better blacks and colours.

You can get LG OLED 48inch A1 for £799 this lacks HDMI2.1 but if you don't have a modern gaming console or a gaming pc connected you will be fine with this panel.


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 9, 2021)

Came here to also recommend LG OLEDs. I have the 65" C1 in the living room and it is an absolutely phenomenal screen. I plan to get the 42" C2 for my PC gaming once they become available next year. Even the "lower end" of their OLEDs offer absolutely amazing images, so if there's any within your budget, that's where you need to be starting to look at.


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi mainly for TV but also for pc games have a tower with a n Nvidia rtx 2080 and an Intel i9 10th gen processor plus I have a Sony HTAS5 5.1 Channel Satellite Speaker Surround Sound System so I will stick to Sony  and because of room it has to be 49" and also 120htz I can go up to £1000.

Or this one with a bit of work        https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...ed-tv-with-google-assistant-10222395-pdt.html


----------



## lowrider_05 (Dec 9, 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi mainly for TV but also for pc games have a tower with a n Nvidia rtx 2080 and an Intel i9 10th gen processor plus I have a Sony HTAS5 5.1 Channel Satellite Speaker Surround Sound System so I will stick to Sony  and because of room it has to be 49" and also 120htz I can go up to £1000.
> 
> Or this one with a bit of work        https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...ed-tv-with-google-assistant-10222395-pdt.html


If you MUSST go with Sony and 49" than you could go with this one: https://geizhals.eu/sony-kd-48a9-a2329283.html?hloc=uk but it is a little over your budget and has only HDMI 2.0
I also would suggest to go with LG https://geizhals.eu/lg-oled-48c16la-a2524561.html?hloc=uk because of better Gaming Support and HDMI 2.1

But this is just my opinion!


----------



## skizzo (Dec 9, 2021)

You should review rtings.com which is a great database of info on TVs (that they have tested) and in depth technical reviews if you are not familiar with it

Sticking 4K 120Hz and 48" - 50" into their recommendation tool there are only two sets under $1000 (USD - you can do the conversions)








						Sony X90J Review (XR50X90J, XR55X90J, XR65X90J, XR75X90J)
					

The Sony X90J is an upper mid-range 4k LED TV. It's part of Sony's 2021 BRAVIA lineup, sitting below the Sony X95J, and it has many of the same features as the h...




					www.rtings.com
				











						Sony X85J Review (KD-43X85J, KD-50X85J, KD-55X85J, KD-65X85J, KD-75X85J, KD-85X85J)
					

The Sony X85J is a mid-range 4k TV in Sony's 2021 lineup. It's a replacement for the Sony X85H that was never released in North America; the closest model we've ...




					www.rtings.com
				



https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/sony/x950g (this is a 2019 TV and is the US SKU name equivalent of Sony KD-49XG9005 - I don't think you will ever find this new, but I'm not clear if you were saying this was your old unit that has the broken screen or what you wanted to replace your broken TV with)

For that price and size, I'd say these are decent TVs, they have basically decent everything but nothing stands out as exactly stellar considering the high price tag of what looks like around $800-950. Comparing them both with the Sony KD-49XG9005 you mentioned, they are decent with contrast but Sony KD-49XG9005 would be noticeably less contrast by ~1000:1+ compared to the other two, X90J and X85J, but KD-49XG9005 gets much brighter. They all seem within reason equal on motion handling and offer same 4K 120Hz resolution support. 

If it were my money I'd say save a couple more hundred and get a Samsung QN90A if you want that top of line quality and features since it is superior in every category and offers things these Sony sets miss like VRR, FreeSync, Gsync sorta stuff. 

I'll stick in the graph that comes up when you use this compare tool. The first two dots I circled are the sets I mentioned above, X90J and X85J, with the 3rd being the Samsung QN90A which like I said is a couple hundred more but is so much better in everything it does. You could get an OLED for this price too as others mentioned, but I caution against using OLED with a PC. I couldn't stomach the idea of having to always be thinking about mitigating burn in as much as I wanted one myself


----------



## The red spirit (Dec 9, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Because at £899 you start to get into LG OLED prices which would give better blacks and colours.


At reduced long term durability that it is. Burn in still happens and will continue to happen and anything OLED should be treated as disposable tech. At this budget, I don't think that OP is able to replace TVs every 5-6 years.


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi I am looking at this Sony as a possibility as I cannot afford much more and I need it now. As long as it is comparable with my sound system. 

XH95 | Full Array LED | 4K Ultra HD | High Dynamic Range (HDR) | Smart TV (Android TV)​


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 9, 2021)

It's tricky at that price range because there are many great options, I was pretty lucky as I was able to get the 50" QN90A just over two months ago for £890 delivered, that was A S K via Amazon, at the time it was just under a grand with another 10% off.

As skizzo says, check rtings, focus on some you like then keep an eye on the prices, they can change quite quickly.


----------



## skizzo (Dec 9, 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi I am looking at this Sony as a possibility as I cannot afford much more and I need it now. As long as it is comparable with my sound system.
> 
> XH95 | Full Array LED | 4K Ultra HD | High Dynamic Range (HDR) | Smart TV (Android TV)​





it doesn't do what you mentioned as a main requirement. it will not do 120hz on anything but 1080p resolution. sounds like a bad deal to me!



			
				RTINGS.COM said:
			
		

> "Even though the Sony X950H has a 120Hz refresh rate, it can only achieve 120Hz at a 1080p resolution, so 1440p and 4k content are limited to 60Hz. It displays chroma 4:4:4 signals properly, which is important for clear text from a PC. If you want a TV that can display a 4k @ 120Hz signal, check out the Sony X90J or the Sony X95J."



spending like 30mins on rtings.com would give you all the info you need to make a decision. yes they only buy TVs in North America but there are always EU equivalents (I note you're in the UK) that they mention and also mention if there is any significant difference between them. The other Sony sets myself and rtings are mentioning are both better for same cost based on that 120Hz at 1080p limit alone (as in any res over 1080p is 60Hz)



Fluffmeister said:


> It's tricky at that price range because there are many great options, I was pretty lucky as I was able to get the 50" QN90A just over two months ago for £890 delivered, that was A S K via Amazon, at the time it was just under a grand with another 10% off.
> 
> As skizzo says, check rtings, focus on some you like then keep an eye on the prices, they can change quite quickly.


wow! that is good deal my friend! if that QN90A unit is still even close to that price over in the UK then cookiemonster really should rethink about being loyal to Sony. That Samsung unit is their flagship for this year and is an excellent TV for standard TV use, gaming, PC, and HDR content. it's better than every other unit mentioned in this thread and same cost at that price point


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 9, 2021)

The broken one I have was 60Hz and the quality in the games was good its the only 49" Sony that I can find.i am checking now to find if it is comparable with my 

Sony HTAS5 5.1 Channel Satellite Speaker Surround Sound System


----------



## claes (Dec 9, 2021)

Your surround system supports HDMI -- it's compatible with any TV that has HDMI in.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 10, 2021)

claes said:


> Your surround system supports HDMI -- it's compatible with any TV that has HDMI in.



That's not always true some Sony systems are locked even to specific TV's but I guess that's Sony's ways of tell their users to stay or get the flicking out of our brand


----------



## lowrider_05 (Dec 10, 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> The broken one I have was 60Hz and the quality in the games was good its the only 49" Sony that I can find.i am checking now to find if it is comparable with my
> 
> Sony HTAS5 5.1 Channel Satellite Speaker Surround Sound System


Well, limiting your TV Options because of some Speaker System is not good but is ultimately your choice. If you concerned about compatibility, it will work with any TV which supports ARC (close to every TV out there nowadays) but if you talk about Bravia Sync to control everything with one remote, yes then you will need a Sony set.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 10, 2021)

XH are gimped models due to reliance on Mediatek chip for everything and should not be recommended. They won't resolve full 4K at 120 Hz.
If you want to use it for watching TV and gaming and it has to be Sony for whatever reason it's either X85J or X90J but:
- X85J has same issues as XH series at 4K 120:


> *Update 11/24/2021:* We rechecked 4k @ 120Hz support on this TV. Unfortunately, like most other TVs we've tested in 2021, it can't display 4k @ 120Hz signals properly. The vertical resolution is cut in half, resulting in a 3840 x 1080 interlaced signal, so text isn't displayed properly. We tested this previously, and it was working intermittently, but now it's consistently not working.











						Sony X90J Review (XR50X90J, XR55X90J, XR65X90J, XR75X90J)
					

The Sony X90J is an upper mid-range 4k LED TV. It's part of Sony's 2021 BRAVIA lineup, sitting below the Sony X95J, and it has many of the same features as the h...




					www.rtings.com
				



On top of that it has no local dimming whatsoever.
- X90J is yet to offer full HDMI 2.1 support, that's due to come with firmware update at some point (it can be month, it can be year, it might be never)

So either way you end up with TV that's gimped in some way. One more than other. They're also not making 49" models anymore so you're stuck with 50".

As for Samsung that someone mentioned: QN90A. Not sure about UK but at least in mainland Europe Samsung is pulling a fast one on buyers and is selling QN90A SKUs using IPS instead of a VA panel. QN91/2/3A uses VA panel and is the equivalent of QN90A sold in US.


> _*Note:* FlatpanelsHD is reviewing the 55-inch QN95A with external One Connect box and VA LCD panel. QN90A in the US as well as QN91A, QN92A and QN93A in Europe should also have VA LCD panel, but there are reports about QN90A using a mix of VA and IPS LCD panels in some size classes and some regions – check before you buy. IPS LCD has much lower contrast_


VA from flatpanelsHD review:



IPS from moreleTV:



That's also suppose to be size dependent so checking AVS forums would be recommended before purchase. Otherwise you're stuck with panel lottery if you want to buy what QN90A should be or you end up paying more for QN95A which probably won't come in the screen size you're looking for.

Good luck!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2021)

Only just noticed this thread, don't know if it helps but my daughter has this TV, it has HDMI 2.1 ..........................

KD50X89JU | Sony Bravia 50-inch TV | ao.com

She likes it but she is hardly an expert so in my case with regard to TV's, it runs in the family!


----------

